# My Orange San Francisco is grinding to a halt



## RubyToogood (Jan 13, 2012)

What do I need to do? I'm assuming it needs formatting and the OS reinstalling, but have no clue how to do this. I've just left it with the original software on it.

It's just got very very slow.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

Easiest way is to give it a hard reset and then reinstall your apps (they'll all be waiting for you in the App Store).



> Open the application list and select
> Settings → Privacy → Factory data reset → Reset phone
> → Erase everything.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

Ohm before you do that though, take a look at what's hogging your battery (and quite probably your CPU)

Settings –> About Phone –> Battery 

http://www.wirefresh.com/improve-the-battery-life-of-your-android-phone-info-and-guides/


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 13, 2012)

The main thing that's been using it is the Android OS apparently. Duh.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 13, 2012)

If you're using the OS it came with then it'll be an older version of android (2.1) and full of Orange bloatware. Root it and install Cyanogen Mod 7, it should run MUCH better. Check out the forums at android.modaco.com


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2012)

Basic Q: you do turn it off and on once in a while (I find it quite easy to forget...)?


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> The main thing that's been using it is the Android OS apparently. Duh.


 
ah, see my one says android OS is 5%.  Mobile standby is 41%.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> What do I need to do? I'm assuming it needs formatting and the OS reinstalling, but have no clue how to do this. I've just left it with the original software on it.
> 
> It's just got very very slow.



Buy a new phone? This is the issue with under specced cheapy options in smartphones, they seem like a good idea but end up being a false economy...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Easiest way is to give it a hard reset and then reinstall your apps (they'll all be waiting for you in the App Store).


Have now done this and it's heaps better.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Buy a new phone? This is the issue with under specced cheapy options in smartphones, they seem like a good idea but end up being a false economy...


Don't be ridiculous. The SF is an excellent phone and perfectly ideal for most people's needs.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 13, 2012)

Mine's rooted and fine, with Poweramp it's an excellent mp3 player n'all. No problems in any department.
Sounds like a case of "My four times more expensive phone is considerably better than yours" eh Kid?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Sounds like a case of "My four times more expensive phone is considerably better than yours" eh Kid?


Getting on for six times more expensive, actually


----------



## Libertad (Jan 13, 2012)

A fool and their money...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 13, 2012)

Rebooting seems to fix mine so far. SF maybe not up to iPhone standard but I can get my bus times at the bus stop on it and this makes my life better.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 14, 2012)

I now seem to have no data connection. Hm.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 14, 2012)

Factory resetting erases your data settings. Get your operator to send you one of those SMS messages that carries with it the settings for your phone. Or if that fails, go to modaco and search for your data settings that you can manually enter.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2012)

Ruby: if it's still not working, post up your network operator and I can tell what settings to use.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 14, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Factory resetting erases your data settings. Get your operator to send you one of those SMS messages that carries with it the settings for your phone. Or if that fails, go to modaco and search for your data settings that you can manually enter.


Yes, this dawned on me later. When I was nowhere near a computer. Never has a site been as hard to use on a phone as the giffgaff website. Doh! Anyway, all sorted now.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 14, 2012)

cliche guevara said:


> If you're using the OS it came with then it'll be an older version of android (2.1) and full of Orange bloatware. Root it and install Cyanogen Mod 7, it should run MUCH better. Check out the forums at android.modaco.com



You can actually uninstall a lot of the so called orange bloatware without rooting it etc... There are some guides somewhere on the web it might even be on the modaco site. You will never really get flash to work on this old hardware which is the only pushing reason I can see to upgrade! I did upgrade mine with the latest rom but in all honesty not really worth the effort or any better than the original setup.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 16, 2012)

Libertad said:


> A fool and their money...


true
current orange PAYG offer is:
san francisco black £99.99
add £10 credit
get £100 worth of credit
I feel like a fool, and my phone has just died...

Has anyone tried the orange monte carlo yet?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Don't be ridiculous. The SF is an excellent phone and perfectly ideal for most people's needs.



So if it's the SF it's excellent and perfect for most people's needs but if it's the 3GS it's soon to not be able to run the latest apps?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So if it's the SF it's excellent and perfect for most people's needs but if it's the 3GS it's soon to not be able to run the latest apps?


It's great for a £89 phone and it can do most of the basic smartphone functions that people need.

I've no idea why you're bringing up the £320 iphone 3GS here.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 20, 2012)

editor said:


> It's great for a £89 phone and it can do most of the basic smartphone functions that people need.
> 
> I've no idea why you're bringing up the £320 iphone 3GS here.


call me cheapskate but, that's £20 more than I'd pay for a car.
On another note, my legendary fuckwittery and casualness means I turned up at the orange shop the day after the promotion I mentionned earlier finished; so I'm still not smart phone-wise, but my stupid phone decided to work again since, so all is good.


----------

